# My GMAIL accounts are frozen on the first page



## oorange (Dec 11, 2010)

All my gmail accounts open normally to the first page, but the mouse cursor just highlights whatever I hit. It will not open to the relevant messages or any other action.
The sign out function works, so I can go to my other accounts, but the same problem persists.
It had been working fine for several years.
All the accounts are fully functional when I use my ipod or go to another desktop. 
Yahoo works fine.
My os is Windows XP
Has anyone a fix?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi oorange,

Have you tried clearing out browser's cache?
Clear Browser Cache, How to clear my web browser cache, Information Technology Division, ITD

Can you try using a different browser?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you use noscript at all this disables links and so forth by default on unknown webpages until configured?


----------

